#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Durgapur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Cut Off 2012*

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Bio Technology
23127

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Bio Technology
32666

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
16186

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
26436

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Civil Engineering
14399

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Civil Engineering
25309

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Computer Science & Engineering
12324

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Computer Science & Engineering
23636

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Electrical Engineering
12594

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Electrical Engineering
22169

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
12452

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
22415

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Information Technology
15250

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Information Technology
29379

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Mechanical Engineering
11590

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Mechanical Engineering
19672

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Metallurgy and Materials Engineering
19181

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur
Metallurgy and Materials Engineering
29052



*Branches In Engineering:*
BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EnggElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EnggInformation TechnologyManagement StudiesMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials Engg*Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*
*Sl No*
*Semester*
*Tuition  and other compulsory fees**of the Institute*

1
1st  Sem
Rs. 31,017

2
2nd, 4th & 6th Sem
Rs. 24,100

3
3rd, 5th & 7th Sem
Rs. 24,817

4
8th  Sem
Rs. 24,300



*Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* NA.

*Engineering Placements 2012:*
*BRANCH
*
*BIO-TECH*
*CHEMICAL*
*CE*
*EE*
*ME*
*META*
*ECE*
*CSE*
*IT*

*CLASS SIZE
*
39
39
35
60
92
46
66
60
56

*TOTAL RECRUITERS PARTICIPATED*
8
24
24
39
49
17
25
19
18

*TOTAL NO. OF OFFERS MADE*
37
52
44
98
146
65
84
75
63

*AVERAGE SALARY*
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5

*LOWEST SALARY*
3
3
3
3
3
3
3
3
3

*HIGHEST SALARY*
5.5
6.5
6.5
6.5
6.5
4.5
5.5
13.5
8.5

*COMPANY OFFERING HIGHEST DOMESTIC OFFER*
ON-MOBILE
IOCL
IOCL
IOCL
IOCL
VEDANTA
ON-MOBILE
AMAZON
MICROSOFT



*Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* National Institute of Technology, Durgapur is a residential Institute. There are seven hostels for boys and two hostels for girls to accommodate the admitted students. A canteen for the students and the staff is located near the main academic building and there is a second canteen at the rear exit of the main academic building of the Institute.The most of the teachers and the staff members reside in the residential quarters provided by the Institute. A modern Guest House beside the Directors Bungalow extends hospitality to the guests of the Institute. In the middle of the residential area there is a Shopping Complex which meets the daily requirement of the residents.A model co-educational higher secondary school has been set up for the wards of the employees of the Institute. Also there is a branch of State Bank of India, a branch of Canada Bank and a Post-Office within the Institute Campus.


*Central library:* The Library as one of the important central facilities of the Institute supports the study, teaching, research and development programmes of the Institute. It is housed in a separate building having three floors on a plinth area of 1000sq. mtrs. The library has a collection of 1.2 lac volumes which includes Text Books, Reference Books & Bound vols. of Journals, Standards etc. The Library subscribes to about 180 current Journals. Library operations have been automated with the help of an integrated library software package, LIBSYS-4. The book database is accessible through OPAC (Online Public Access Catalogue). Circulation Services are executed through Barcode System. It has a good collection of Electronic resources in its Digital Library. It is an open access library and remains open from 8:30a.m. to 10:30 p.m. on weekdays and from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. on Saturdays and Sundays. Library has introduced wi-fi Internet facility inside it to facilitate free-flow of information to the users.

*Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
National Institute of Technology, Durgapur is a residential Institute. There are seven hostels for boys and two hostels for girls to accommodate the admitted students. A canteen for the students and the staff is located near the main academic building and there is a second canteen at the rear exit of the main academic building of the Institute. The most of the teachers and the staff members reside in the residential quarters provided by the Institute. A modern Guest House beside the Directors Bungalow extends hospitality to the guests of the Institute. In the middle of the residential area there is a Shopping Complex which meets the daily requirement of the residents.

*Address:* National Institute of Technology Durgapur, West Bengal India PIN 713209, India.

*Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Durgapur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Durgapur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Durgapur Institute of Advanced Technology and Management btech 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Bengal College of Engineering & Technology Durgapur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BCREC Durgapur btech admission 2013, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## hsd01

i am getting 198 marks in jeemains to go with 80.6% in CBSE 12th. belong to general category from UP. do i have any chance of getting CSE>ECE>ME>EE in NIT Durgapur

----------


## TheCloneGamer

please help!
i got ece in nit durgapur.when do i need to report at it and what all should be taken with me.

----------

